# Searching



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

So what exactly does the search search? I was watching Looper on SyFy over my FireTV on Sling.

I switched over to my Stream and did a voice search for Looper from the Android TV screen. It displayed the correct movie description displayed open TiVo. And all it did was open the TiVo. I tried again and the TiVo app listed to watch Looper on prime and Google play movies. It didn't show it was on Sling. I just wonder how it is supposed to work.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

NiteCourt said:


> So what exactly does the search search? I was watching Looper on SyFy over my FireTV on Sling.
> 
> I switched over to my Stream and did a voice search for Looper from the Android TV screen. It displayed the correct movie description displayed open TiVo. And all it did was open the TiVo. I tried again and the TiVo app listed to watch Looper on prime and Google play movies. It didn't show it was on Sling. I just wonder how it is supposed to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

MINES LINKED AND DOES EXACTLY LIKE the OP said


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

CMH said:


> MINES LINKED AND DOES EXACTLY LIKE the OP said


How are you getting voice search?

I guess the op should select guide and go to the syfi channel.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

schatham said:


> How are you getting voice search?
> 
> I guess the op should select guide and go to the syfi channel.


by hitting the multi color button on remote - no matter the app its on or just on android screen - and mine now is stuck on using you tube app as search engine only now


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Search is working fine for me but I don't use Sling. I'm getting links to open in the TiVo app or various streaming sources including content in Plex/Emby.

edit: I'm speaking of native search, not inside TiVo app. Sorry!


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

It is linked. Search is not as universal as it says.


----------

